# Compost toilet...anyone using one?



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm looking for actual experience from someone who is using a compost toilet on a regular basis. Preferably a homemade one but also if you use the expensive store bought unit I would be interested in information on it too. 
We are coming to the point of making the decision of install drain field for a flush toilet or build a compost unit.
I have the humanure book but am looking for first hand info.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, fair bit of experience using them. "Sawdust" or humanure type setups, where no real composting should happen in the "toilet" are easy to make, cheap, and do NOT smell worse than a "regular" toilet when used properly (lots of good cover material). If you add a small vented fan to the unit, they actually make the room less stinky than a water toilet. 

As for the fancy automatic units that actually compost internally, they are very expensive and seem to be hit and miss on functionality. Envirolet units seem pretty decent imho.

One important thing to remember is just how much grey water a household can produce, shower water is pretty mild but laundry and dishwater often should have some processing.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Used one (a bucket) for a year and a half in my cabin. No smell and no flies. Just used sawdust from the farm store. One bag lasted about 6 months. As for showers and such, That was all done outside and poured on the garden. Never had any issues.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

cnsper said:


> Used one (a bucket) for a year and a half in my cabin. No smell and no flies. Just used sawdust from the farm store. One bag lasted about 6 months. As for showers and such, That was all done outside and poured on the garden. Never had any issues.


How often were you there, how often did you empty? Was bucket washing an issue? Did you use a home made compost bin or store bought?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Yep, fair bit of experience using them. "Sawdust" or humanure type setups, where no real composting should happen in the "toilet" are easy to make, cheap, and do NOT smell worse than a "regular" toilet when used properly (lots of good cover material). If you add a small vented fan to the unit, they actually make the room less stinky than a water toilet.
> 
> As for the fancy automatic units that actually compost internally, they are very expensive and seem to be hit and miss on functionality. Envirolet units seem pretty decent imho.
> 
> One important thing to remember is just how much grey water a household can produce, shower water is pretty mild but laundry and dishwater often should have some processing.


How often were you there, how often did you empty? Was bucket washing an issue? Did you use a home made compost bin or store bought? how many people used it? What did you use for cover material? I've heard sawdust or peat moss... even dried leaves?

Im working on a drum drain field gray water treatment system for shower, sink and wash water.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> How often were you there, how often did you empty? Was bucket washing an issue? Did you use a home made compost bin or store bought?


I lived there full time. Just rinsed the bucket and put some sawdust in the bottom. I had a pit dug into the side of a hill and dumped it there with all the other compost.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

How often they need to be emptied varies by the size and people. Living on a farm, it may surprise you to learn that males don't always use the toilet for some of their functions, especially when they are outside all day. Full time use, I haven't seen more than once per week for the small (5gallon) pail type, per adult. If one or two of the adults is male, they still likely will only use once per week. Though I must admit I never kept records or anything.

Cover material can be pretty much anything, so long as it's absorbent and fine. In general the coarser the material the more you will have to use to achieve the same results, sawdust is great if cheap and available, some even acts as an air freshener (when stored for use). Chopped straw, grass, or peat work fine. 

As for the compost, just made our own pile, we made sure to fence it well and add some cover material after dumping each time. We have a lot of room though, so intensive composting such as turning wasn't a consideration. We also are in no rush to use the nutrients, the trees do, the grass will, and eventually we will let the animals will eat the grass.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks so much to both of you


----------

